# Has there ever been talk of a COMBINED(with other units) My Shows list?



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

One of the things I miss from my Directv days is having a global listing of ALL my DVR's recordings in one list. With Directv, by default, you saw all the programs recorded everywhere in one complete list on every DVR. However, you also had the option to restrict the list to local(to that unit) recordings only.

Right now with the Roamio, to see something that was recorded on another unit, you have to actually select that unit and goto its list and all you see is its list.

Just wondering.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

User requests for it; yes. (especially back in the day when paired with a request for a universal todo list and scheduler across multiple 2-tuner TiVos)

Any indication from TiVo that they're considering it; no.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What would be cool is if One Passes could be set to include recordings on other TiVos on the local network. Most of the infrastructure for this already exists so I wouldn't think it would be that hard.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> What would be cool is if One Passes could be set to include recordings on other TiVos on the local network. Most of the infrastructure for this already exists so I wouldn't think it would be that hard.


Yes, that *would* be excellent, especially to accommodate those hybrid CableCARD/OTA setups, eh.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't see it happening. As in another thread, people are talking about the old use model, with multiple Tivos in a household. Or the DirectTV model.

I think Tivo is going a different route. Tivo wants a single Roamio (or future model) in a household, with multiple Minis or devices(iOS/Anrdoid/PC) connected to it and streaming from it. Hence, all recordings are on the one and only Tivo. All OnePasses are on the one and only Tivo. All streaming is from the one and only Tivo. One to rule them all!

Tivo just needs to make sure the One has enough tuners and storage. I don't know if 6 tuners and 1/2GB is enough. Depends on the size of your household, I guess.

Sort hangs those of us with older Tivos out to dry... but I can't imagine Tivo putting any effort to support the old stuff, vs Roamio/Mini. It'd be cool to integrate my OTA TivoHD with my cable-only Roamio Plus...


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

Chuck_IV said:


> One of the things I miss from my Directv days is having a global listing of ALL my DVR's recordings in one list. With Directv, by default, you saw all the programs recorded everywhere in one complete list on every DVR. However, you also had the option to restrict the list to local(to that unit) recordings only.


Pretty sad when a default provider DVR surpasses the supposed "premium" DVR that set the original standards.

Tivo is taking the Hillary Clinton route - I think they are hoping apologists like justen_m will provide them enough cover that it will become a moot issue. Pretty pathetic if you ask me that after all this time it still isn't a priority.

If freaking DirectTV can do it (but still not record shows reliably) I don't know what Tivo's malfunction about something so obvious is.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DocNo said:


> ...
> 
> Tivo is taking the ____ route - ...


See here.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

justen_m said:


> I don't see it happening. As in another thread, people are talking about the old use model, with multiple Tivos in a household. Or the DirectTV model.
> 
> I think Tivo is going a different route. Tivo wants a single Roamio (or future model) in a household, with multiple Minis or devices(iOS/Anrdoid/PC) connected to it and streaming from it. Hence, all recordings are on the one and only Tivo. All OnePasses are on the one and only Tivo. All streaming is from the one and only Tivo. One to rule them all!
> 
> ...


Why would TiVo want a single Roamio? They make a lot more money off roamios versus minis. I'm pretty sure that TiVo wants to supply whatever people want and happily sell multiple roamios to people who want that. Personally, I don't like using a mini and only do so on a bedroom TV that I only watch minimally. I much prefer the full functionality of the bigger box.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DocNo said:


> Pretty sad when a default provider DVR surpasses the supposed "premium" DVR that set the original standards.
> 
> Tivo is ... hoping apologists like justen_m will provide them enough cover that it will become a moot issue. Pretty pathetic if you ask me that after all this time it still isn't a priority.
> 
> If freaking DirectTV can do it (but still not record shows reliably) I don't know what Tivo's malfunction about something so obvious is.


As for the relevant parts of your post...

Many may consider prioritizing the Mini client approach over an integrated recordings/schedule feature a good call.

Highlighting that DirecTV's implementation falls short of functional (i.e. "but still not record shows reliably") undercuts your point.

That said, it pains me that TiVo does seem to be playing catch-up, nowadays, rather than leading the way. (OnePass perhaps being an exception.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

UCLABB said:


> Why would TiVo want a single Roamio? They make a lot more money off roamios versus minis.


Knowing that TiVo adding user profiles might bite into their multi-DVR sales for a given home, I'm already working to convince myself that paying an additional "per-user" fee to TiVo would be worthwhile, so that I can have user-specific My Shows, watch progress, Suggestions, app authentication, cloud-based settings, etc. (Same as I'd have been willing to pay Microsoft for Xbox Live, had they similarly added user-specific capabilities to their WMC app for Xbox 360s.)


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> As for the relevant parts of your post...
> * Many may consider prioritizing the Mini client approach over an integrated recordings/schedule feature a good call.


Other vendors seem to be able to do both. Not impressed for the company that not only created the category but dominated it for so long and then has done nothing really significant around the core functionality feature-wise for over a _decade_ now 



> * Highlighting that DirecTV's implementation falls short of functional (i.e. "but still not record shows reliably") undercuts your point.


Not at all. Recording shows reliably is obviously the more complicated thing since so few other boxes do it even remotely as well as Tivo. They have the hard thing solved - if D* can figure out a unified my playing, why the heck can't Tivo?



> That said, it pains me that TiVo does seem to be playing catch-up, nowadays, rather than leading the way. (OnePass perhaps being an exception.)


Exactly. We are in agreement, just expressing it differently. OnePass was just a bunch of obvious stuff that had been asked for in these forums for a LONG time. I suppose I should be happy they finally listened since it is a nice evolution of the season pass. Wishlist's are still awkward, especially converting a search to one. Oh well, it's pretty easy to re-create them on the web site now.

Rumors for the new Apple TV have finally broke and it looks interesting. I still won't be changing from my traditional Tivo approach any time soon, but the light at the end of the tunnel may be starting to appear since Apple tends to not move unless they have an actual solution. If the rumors are even remotely close to being true, of course.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> See here.


Exactly, but alerting the mods seems to have little effect.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

DocNo said:


> Other vendors seem to be able to do both. Not impressed for the company that not only created the category but dominated it for so long and then has done nothing really significant around the core functionality feature-wise for over a _decade_ now


Dominated? They are not profitable, cannot be used except on OTA and cable, have a smaller installed base than cable DVRs.

First mover - Yes
Higher reliability - Yes
Better interface - Yes

Domination - No.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

DirecTv piled so many features in to the HR2x line that the unit slowed to a crawl to handle the combined play list of two DVRs with big hard drives (and pretty much everything else).

It's all good, if it can be done and the unit is still snappy.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

jonw747 said:


> DirecTv piled so many features in to the HR2x line that the unit slowed to a crawl to handle the combined play list of two DVRs with big hard drivers (and pretty much everything else).
> 
> It's all good, if it can be done and the unit is still snappy.


IMO, Directv has poorly written/designed code. That is the crux of their problem. I think the core code is poorly designed and without being able to redesign it, coders must write code to fit into that mold, making things even worse.

One of the examples I always bring up, since it boggles my mind why it was designed this way in the first place, is channel changing. When you enter a channel, the count down timer on when it changes starts on the first button press and the timer is oblivious to what else is in the buffer or what else is happening with the box. So when you enter say 265, if the box is lagging, you may get 2........6......times up, the box changes to channel 26 and then it finally spits out the 5 and the box then changes to channel 5.

Who came up with this design? It knows there are 3 digits in the buffer, why not check to see before changing the channel? It's poorly designed code that is Directv's problem.

I don't think Tivo suffers from this(the Roamio's speed runs circles around the HRxx) . They have a solid and efficient code base to work off of, that would minimize the type issues you see with Directv.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Integrating other TiVos into OnePass makes the most sense. That makes it so you don't have to wholly combine two TiVos, you can pick and choose which shows you want to pull from another TiVo piecemeal. For example say my Wife records a show on her TiVo that I want to watch. I can setup a 1P on my TiVo for that show and have it display the episodes she recorded on my TiVo without having to pull over her entire My Shows list.

They could also add a special delete option when you reach the end of a recording that offers to just delete it from your 1P (like you can with Netflix streaming episodes) or to physically delete it from the source TiVo. (which is what it does now when you stream from another TiVo)

Honestly thinking about it the only issue I could see with this system is how they integrate the data. I'm not sure how easy it would be for them to combine the local data from other TiVos on the network with the aggregated data they pull from other OTT services. We had a similar discussion about this when we discussed integrating Plex with 1P.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Chuck_IV said:


> I don't think Tivo suffers from this(the Roamio's speed runs circles around the HRxx) . They have a solid and efficient code base to work off of, that would minimize the type issues you see with Directv.


Perhaps? But every code base has it's limits and if you keep bloating it up you'll eventually hit it. Part of TiVo's approach has been to avoid throwing the kitchen sink at the box.

Heck, we don't even have folders or custom user profiles. Hopefully those are higher up on the todo list? but it is possible to get by without them.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

jrtroo said:


> Dominated? They are not profitable, cannot be used except on OTA and cable, have a smaller installed base than cable DVRs.


Fair enough - dominated from a functionality standpoint.

They never had a chance to dominate from units sold - too much stacked against them. If they would have been able to secure a partnership with someone like Comcast earlier, perhaps.

I think it's a testiment that they have succeeded as well as they have because they were such a clear leader that they were able to live as a niche player.

But that gap is closing and change is in the wind. I'd say they have another five years or so, but the Roamio will likely be my last Tivo. Why do I need to record if I can just get what I want on demand?


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

slowbiscuit said:


> Exactly, but alerting the mods seems to have little effect.


lol - that might tell you something if you were open to receiving it.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

No, it tells me that folks are free to post stupid political asides and get away with it, nothing more.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> No, it tells me that folks are free to post stupid political asides and get away with it, nothing more.


Or to continue it by rambling on about how they don't like it, rather than use the proper channels on the forum to go directly to the mods or higher *behind the scenes* rather than convoluting the very thread they're complaining is being convoluted!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

DocNo said:


> Other vendors seem to be able to do both. Not impressed for the company that not only created the category but dominated it for so long and then has done nothing really significant around the core functionality feature-wise for over a decade now  ..........





jrtroo said:


> Dominated? They are not profitable, cannot be used except on OTA and cable, have a smaller installed base than cable DVRs. First mover - Yes Higher reliability - Yes Better interface - Yes Domination - No.


He said "dominated", meaning past tense, which is completely true because they did indeed dominate the DVR market back before the MSOs didn't even have a solution and the only real competition was ReplayTV.

Why do you think TiVo sued the pants off of the MSOs when they started stealing THEIR ideas for their inferior DVRs?


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I made an official request to Tivo in January to be able to read My Shows across all three Tivo's on my one network.

Never heard back.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Or to continue it by rambling on about how they don't like it, rather than use the proper channels on the forum to go directly to the mods or higher *behind the scenes* rather than convoluting the very thread they're complaining is being convoluted!


It's inaccurate, at best, to characterize a single, 20-ish word sentence as "rambling on." And complaining about someone convoluting(?) the convolution one convolution further seems convoluted logic, as well.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

He made one sentence in a post:


DocNo said:


> ....... Tivo is taking the Hillary Clinton route - I think they are hoping apologists like justen_m will provide them enough cover that it will become a moot issue. .......


Whereas both you and slowbiscuit made two full posts in reply:


krkaufman said:


> See here.





slowbiscuit said:


> Exactly, but alerting the mods seems to have little effect.





slowbiscuit said:


> No, it tells me that folks are free to post stupid political asides and get away with it, nothing more.





krkaufman said:


> It's inaccurate, at best, to characterize a single, 20-ish word sentence as "rambling on." And complaining about someone convoluting(?) the convolution one convolution further seems convoluted logic, as well.


 So I'd still say 4 posts about one small sentence characterizes "rambling" in my book. So what I said stands, take it to the mods or higher authority, don't post off topic posts about posts that are off topic!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> He made one sentence in a post:
> Whereas both you and slowbiscuit made two full posts in reply:
> 
> So I'd still say 4 posts about one small sentence characterizes "rambling" in my book. So what I said stands, take it to the mods or higher authority, don't post off topic posts about posts that are off topic!




Ok, so another off-topic post instructing others to stay on-topic, and an inaccurate one at that, aided by selective filtering of the annoying history of this unhappy subtopic.

I'll forego publishing an accurate transcript, here; just wanted to comment that the revised history was noticed. That says enough, on its own.

Cheers!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Ok, so another off-topic post instructing others to stay on-topic, and an inaccurate one at that, aided by selective filtering of the annoying history of this unhappy subtopic. I'll forego publishing an accurate transcript, here; just wanted to comment that the revised history was noticed. That says enough, on its own. Cheers!


Off topic again!


----------



## jkovach (Feb 17, 2000)

advocate2 said:


> I made an official request to Tivo in January to be able to read My Shows across all three Tivo's on my one network.
> 
> Never heard back.


They're likely getting a patent for the idea, instead of implementing it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

,,,


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> ,,,


Just say it if you're gonna say it!  :angry:


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> ...


Yep, that says it all. Typical Internet tough guy.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Yep, that says it all. Typical Internet tough guy.






HarperVision said:


> Off topic again!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

jkovach said:


> They're likely getting a patent for the idea, instead of implementing it.


Too late, we already published the description; and besides, wouldn't it have been patented by the other DVR maker? Is that possibly why TiVo doesn't do it, because they don't want to pay the license fees?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Deceit...



HarperVision said:


> *He made one sentence in a post*:
> 
> 
> DocNo said:
> ...


... versus reality:



krkaufman said:


> HarperVision said:
> 
> 
> > slowbiscuit said:
> ...


And with that... I'm out.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> .......And with that... I'm out.


 That's the best piece of advice you gave all week!


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> What would be cool is if One Passes could be set to include recordings on other TiVos on the local network. Most of the infrastructure for this already exists so I wouldn't think it would be that hard.


Wow, I remember that request from discussions in series 1...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Joining multiple TiVos together, known as cooperative scheduling, was a popular request in the days of one and two tuner boxes. 

What I'm suggesting is a bit simpler. I'm not suggesting they integrate multiple TiVos as one. I'm simply suggesting they integrate the recordings from other TiVos on the network into OnePass so they show up like any other streaming episode. The infrastructure for this already exists, it's just a matter of getting the data from the other TiVos and integrating it into the system.


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

You are right, it does already exist, and the evidence is the Season Pass manager on tivo.com where you can see and move shows and passes from one TiVo to the another, but only 2 at a time, and that you can bring up the info from each TiVo. But if you can populate them, the ability to add the pass to a different box should be just as easy

The problem I do see with that, is when you have 6 tuners on each TiVo, and you have suggestions turned on which basically keeps your TiVo full, it would be a huge drain and slowdown on bringing up My Shows info. One of the reasons I think they have not implemented something like this is what happens in a household that has say 3 or 4 - 6 tuner TiVos? That's a lot of populating to do...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah that could be an issue. Although the update doesn't have to be real time. Netflix and Amazon aren't instantly updated when something is added or removed from their catalog. If it polled the other TiVos every few minutes, or even hours, and used that data for the 1P it should be good enough in most cases. Especially since when something is deleted it's not really deleted immediately.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

ourdoc said:


> The problem I do see with that, is when you have 6 tuners on each TiVo, and you have suggestions turned on which basically keeps your TiVo full, it would be a huge drain and slowdown on bringing up My Shows info. One of the reasons I think they have not implemented something like this is what happens in a household that has say 3 or 4 - 6 tuner TiVos? That's a lot of populating to do...


If you include it in OnePass though, hopefully it would be something where you could choose to enable it on a show by show basis, and even select which TiVos you want included in that OnePass.

On top of that it wouldn't need to poll constantly since you could do it like the streaming functionality where it only pulls when you go into the folder. I think someone even wrote at one point a twitter plugin that would send a tweet to you when a show finished recording so TiVo has a way to know what just recorded. You just have this notification sent to the other TiVos similar to a RSS feed.

My sig had the link to send TiVo feature suggestions so if it is something you would like to see I suggest you send it in. The more people who request something the more likely it is to happen.


----------

